# fractured scapula - etc, recoverey time?



## oldgreyandslow (21 Sep 2012)

Got wiped out by a car on Sunday, over 4 hours in A & E, multiple x rays, lacerated left knee, very limited right arm movement, told it was soft tissue damage. Wednesday was called by hospital to go back in as x ray now reviewed and shows fractured scapula, so now in collar and cuff sling ad hobbling about.

No idea of how long it takes to heal, anyone had similar?


----------



## Winnershsaint (23 Sep 2012)

Slightly different but in the same area. Clipped a parked car when blinded by low sun on 31st August. Fractured shoulder but not scapula itself but ball joint at the top of the humerus which went in three places and a gash on just above my left knee where I caught the rear light leading to nine stitches. Like you am in cuff and collar. Docs seem to be saying pain gone after about four weeks and then physio. Was allowed to take arm out of sling after two weeks for short periods and encouraged to make limited movements particularly to reduce swelling in lower arm. Bruising almost disappeared also. They said it takes eight weeks for the break to be fully healed i.e. as strong as it was before. Have noticed big improvements in last week but very little strength in right arm. Got on turbo last Monday and have done 4 on-armed sessions this week. Tough on the backside and wearing on right side, but better than nothing. As far as being back on the road is concerned I've had estimates of as few as six to as many as twelve weeks from docs. One said I'd probably be able to ride before I can drive. Luckily A&E at Royal Berks diagnosed problem there and then. Must have been a bloody painful few days before you got your diagnosis. Best of luck in your recovery.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks, I hope its similar for mine then, although I dont know if scapulas heal faster, have fracture clinic review Wednesday. Managing to get comfortable to sleep is difficult, my knee seems almost as painful as the shoulder, still swolllen to about 2 x size of the other one! Stiff as helll when I get up, and everywhere seems to ache!

Luckily I recently became a British Cycling member, their solicitors are helping me claim against the car driver who decided he wanted to be where I was. If you're not a member I strongly recommend joining.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2012)

Oh heck. Do watch soft tissue injuries, especially the shoulder - I was knocked off and though't I'd got away lightly. Lets say 3.5 years of pain later, and an operation, it's almost 100% now.

How's the bike !


----------



## Saluki (24 Sep 2012)

I am about 5 years into a fractured scapular injury, got away without an op though. Its fine now (mostly) but I still get shoulder ache from time to time especially in the cold weather. The bruising was spectacular though, very pretty once it had settled down.
You need to let this injury heal properly, in my experience its a slower job than say a wrist or an ankle.

I hope that you are feeling better. So glad that someone is chasing the motorist for you.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the replies, best learn some patience by the sounds of it. Bikes a write off, fork blade cracked off, saddle rail busted, front wheels a pringle, but thats not important.
The bloody motorist gout out of his car and uttered the usual "sorry mate I didn't see you" so I really do hope the solicitor manages to sue his backside off!
However the most important thing is to get better first, and that looks like a long process.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2012)

Get a turbo trainer if you don't have one !


----------



## oldgreyandslow (24 Sep 2012)

Get a turbo trainer, great idea. I guess I can get on it as soon as my knee allows, stitches out swelling down etc. Replacement bike should be here soon as well, not sure how easy it will be to set up one handed though, but thats doable.
Any recommendations? I've just had a look at wiggle and I am thinking of either the Tacx Sirius, Tacx Satori, CycleOps classic mag plus, or the Elite crono fluid, any suggestions as to the best one?


----------



## Winnershsaint (25 Sep 2012)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Thanks, I hope its similar for mine then, although I dont know if scapulas heal faster, have fracture clinic review Wednesday. Managing to get comfortable to sleep is difficult, my knee seems almost as painful as the shoulder, still swolllen to about 2 x size of the other one! Stiff as helll when I get up, and everywhere seems to ache!
> 
> Luckily I recently became a British Cycling member, their solicitors are helping me claim against the car driver who decided he wanted to be where I was. If you're not a member I strongly recommend joining.


All of this seems pretty familiar. There is probably only a matter of a few inches at most between our respective breaks. Even after 3+ weeks sleeping is far from comfortable. Last night in particular following some initial physio treatment I was in a fair bit of pain in my shoulder. Mine too was swollen to twice the size and normal and as Saluki says the bruising was spectacular. Bike has a pringle shaped front wheel too and must have somersaulted over me as went down as back wheel is badly buckled also. Minor knock to left shifter and that's about it. Of real concern is what you cannot see. There is no visible damage but my Garmin tells me I was doing over 16mph when the accident happened. That can't have done the front end an awful lot of good even though it appears undamaged. Can't get it to LBS as obviously unable to drive.


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Sep 2012)

Thats not good, hope the healing process is fast but whatever you do, DONT do anything without being fully ready as it will only hold you back longer, take it easy and do what the experts in the hospital say.

GWS


----------



## oldgreyandslow (28 Sep 2012)

Seems to be one step forward twosteps back, went to fracture clinic and the shoulder blade is doing well, I am allowed to take the collar and cuff off and try to use the right arm and use the collar and cuff as and when I think I need it, come back in 6 weeks job done. However......

The accident also damaged my left knee, swelling and laceration etc, They took X rays at the time and it was still swollen some 10 days later, Doc had a feel around looked at the X rays again saw a line on something he didn't like so sent me for an MRI to seeif it might be ligament or cartilage damage. The MRI was inconclusive so now waiting an an appointment for them to put a 'scope in for a look see. In the meantime its still swollen, still limited movement etc and fairly painful.

Not sure if I should try to keep it imobile or keep trying to use it. This is turining into a bit of a sod.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

Nightmare. Just take it easy - don't go bungee jumping and the like just yet !


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2012)

Ouch, hope that gets better soon.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (5 Oct 2012)

Quick update if you're interetsed, makes me feel better anyway 
Shoulder mending, had arthroscopy on the knee yesterday, no ligament damage, I have a degenerative meniscus (aka old age!), and they cleaned all the blood and gore out, strapped it up and I just need to take it easy, physio etc.
I can see light at the end of the tunnel !


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2012)

Excellent


----------



## oldgreyandslow (11 Oct 2012)

On the turbo today did 15 minutes and absoluteley shattered after, just felt light headed and a bit nauseous, knee seems fine though. I guess I may have overdone it but I tried to take it really easy. Sort of scuppered my plan of taking the bike on the road for a 30 minute bimble on Saturday 

I think I need to learnsome patience, the stitches aren't out yet and my chest still feels like its been bashed which is no doubt part of the scapula trauma still knocking around.

Patience, patience!


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2012)

Did the physio clear to ride in terms of ROM? I wouldn't do anything until the stitches are out, don't want to rush into it and upset the wounds (I am a veteran of 2 scopes in 2010)


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Oct 2012)

I,m also back in hospital and have had another operation to remove the two screws that were run almost the full length of the collarbone. The pain is quite bad and I have to go through the freeing up of the shoulder again. I had my accident 3 months ago and am very restricted in what I can do with the left arm. The good news was that I,ve been riding the bike for 6 weeks without too much trouble but I,ve been told by others that it could be 12 months before it gets fully recovered (maybe)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (14 Oct 2012)

Last night I decided to take the dressing patches off where the incisions on my knee were, and bugger me, no stiches!  They must have used disolvable ones, although I was told to get them removed after 2 weeks! Nothing to remove and it feels so much easier now, so I decided to give the bike a go.

9.8 miles., not quick 16mph average (thanks garnin edge 200) shoulder and chest felt it a bit but the knee seems good.

Maybe I will reach 4k this year after all.

For those of you kind enough to post on this thread with much needed and appreciated support thank you very much and hopefully this is the end of it.


----------

